# My Kitchen needs an overhaul



## rjdubz27 (Jul 5, 2008)

So everything in my kitchen is like from the 60s and even that stuff is like scarce. for an example i have 3 pots in my kitchen one is about a quart the other 2 are about maybe a gallon or 2. can anyone suggest stuff to get or even a list of stuff would be great. I plan on doing alot in my kitchen but the most that i do is pasta and baking right now. Soon i would like to learn to simmer stuff and other things and i want to have the right tools to do it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2008)

rjdubz27 said:


> So everything in my kitchen is like from the 60s and even that stuff is like scarce. for an example i have 3 pots in my kitchen one is about a quart the other 2 are about maybe a gallon or 2. can anyone suggest stuff to get or even a list of stuff would be great. I plan on doing alot in my kitchen but the most that i do is pasta and baking right now. Soon i would like to learn to simmer stuff and other things and i want to have the right tools to do it.



Hi. Here's a thread on that topic from a while back: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/can-anyone-give-me-advice-kitchen-equipment-25919.html A 6- or 8-quart or so pot is good for making pasta. How many people do you cook for? 

Let us know if you have specific questions. HTH.


----------

